# RV's and Travel Trailers



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Anyone have an RV or Travel Trailer? We just bought our first one today after looking at getting one for several years. Any tips for a first timer?

It's a Forest River Salem Cruise Lite 263BHXL. It's 32' and 5,904lbs, think it's too much for my truck. Guess I need to talk the wife into a new truck that's bigger, gunmetal, and has black rims :lol:


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Cory said:


> Anyone have an RV or Travel Trailer? We just bought our first one today after looking at getting one for several years. Any tips for a first timer?
> 
> It's a Forest River Salem Cruise Lite 263BHXL. It's 32' and 5,904lbs, think it's too much for my truck. Guess I need to talk the wife into a new truck that's bigger, gunmetal, and has black rims :lol:


Congrats! Yep a new truck is definitely in order but good luck with that 🤣. I have never owned on but you might want to make wise turns 😎


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@ctrav Thanks! Wide turns are a must :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, win LOTM and get a new travel trailer :lol: Hopefully you didn't get duped into getting a Good Sam's membership from your dealer while you were there. It's considerably less if you go online and buy it yourself (I'm looking at you Camping World). They're shady AF.

The wife and I rented an RV for a week, and later on this month, we're heading up to Vogel State Park, then over to the Great Smoky Mountain National Park and a few other parks on the way home. We're looking to try before we buy. I've driven big trucks, and have used RV's before, and I follow a lot of full-time RV'ers on YouTube. If I didn't have my kids living at home with us now, I have NO doubt that my wife and I would be full-time RV'ers. I have a wandering spirit, and I don't like being tied down.

Seriously looking forward to getting a Class C soon. Glad to see that you got a new way to make some good memories! Whatever you do, don't use regular TP in the lavatory. That's bad news. Another thing is that you may want to travel with at least 1/8 of a tank of fresh water, and then fill up close to your destination (if they don't have full hookups). No sense in carrying that extra water weight.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn Thanks, guess it was my gift for winning lawn of the month! :lol:

We did get it from Camping World but didn't pay for any extras except gap insurance since we did no money down. They gave us a year free of Good Sam's but we didn't extend it through them, we will continue with it myself later. We didn't even buy accessories from them, almost everything in the store is more money than buying on Amazon with some items costing over double. The price of the camper was the same as everywhere else that was close enough to go pick it up, they try to get you to buy a lot of add on crap though.

We have been camping a lot in a Class A my in-laws used to own so I'm not a total newbie. They have lived in a fifth wheel for around 2 years now. When I was working remodeling houses I was always towing heavy loads but the longest I've towed was a 16' enclosed trailer so this should be interesting :lol: I didn't have any problems backing into my narrow driveway from our narrow street so that's good. It was swaying pretty good on the highway going 65 but I didn't install the sway bar on the trailer there and the hitch wasn't set right. They can't hook up the hitch for you because they don't want to be liable and I didn't want to mess with it in the parking lot so the hitch was a couple notches lower than it should have been. But they are only 8 miles from our house so I wasn't worried about it.

I could live in one for sure just not this one :lol: Once the kids are gone I would probably upgrade to a fifth wheel. I like to to travel but we just to didn't do it much in the past because of the cat and dog. Between the cost of boarding or pet sitting, travel cost, eating out and hotel costs we never went much because we could never justify spending all the money. Every vacation we ever went on aside from one trip to Disney (that was crazy expensive) was to see family and stay with them. So hopefully we can be more spontaneous now and go wherever we want.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Congrat's on the really nice RV.

Here is an important consideration about the tow vehicle: Yes, you can pull the trailer with the truck, BUT is your truck capable of STOPPING that trailer when you slam on the brakes or head down a steep mountain grade?

A tow vehicle with large tires, big brakes and a long wheel base will go a long way toward a safe panic stop with your new RV trailer.

I'd want a 3/4 ton truck with a tow package if I had your trailer. Remember, you will be adding a lot of weight as you pack it up to go RV'ing.

I am new to creating an awesome lawn, but I have pulled trailers thousands of times over the years. Not RV trailers, but everything from a 4'x6' utility trailer with a compact SUV to full blown big rig 50' trailers years ago.

Again, the trailer looks awesome, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@DIY Lawn Guy Thanks! Yeah, I was joking about the matching truck but not really about getting a bigger truck. It stops pretty good considering, I have a good break controller and the breaks on the the trailer seem pretty good. But it's definitely pushing the limits of my Titan, it can handle it for a little while but definitely gonna need to upgrade. I was originally thinking about getting a Titan XD but I'm not sure now, I may end up with a Ram 2500.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Be safe.

Saw this happen right in front of me at highway speeds. Trailer started swaying and swaying and swaying...and I thought to myself "is this guy going to be able to save this thing or is going over"...it went over....and took his truck over with it. It was wild to watch.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

You need at least a 3/4 ton for that trailer. It's not the weight, it's the size. 
RVing is a fantastic way for bonding the family. We bought a 40' toy hauler in 
'06 and starting going dirt biking with the wife and 2 kids. 3 yrs later we upgraded to a 40' Diesel pusher and an enclosed trailer. We drove over 90K
Miles and saw all of western USA and Canada. It was the best thing ever for our family. Now the kids are finishing high school and are busy with their lives so we are slowly selling it all off. You know you are getting old when you sell your KTM and buy a Dennis! &#128514;


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Alan yeah, I've seen it happen too. But a lot of things could have contributed to that. A lot of people don't hook up their hitch right. Thrown in stormy weather and you're asking for trouble. I've towed heavy loads before, almost every day for work, just nothing this long.

@Shindoman yeah, it's pretty long. We just went for our first mini trip. I would definitely like a bigger truck but the Titan handled it like a champ. Having the weight distribution hitch set right and the sway bar installed there wasn't much movement. I was doing 70 on the freeway no problem.



Shindoman said:


> You know you are getting old when you sell your KTM and buy a Dennis! 😂


I'm pretty sure I'll be doing the opposite when the kids are gone. Downsize and travel is what I would like to do.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

I am in the RV industry (Warranty Manager 12 yrs) for a good sized dealer. Good Sam sucks!! do not waste your money. If anything I would recommend "Route66" or "Protective / NWAN. However, They really only cover major items like appliances for it to pay off. However some people dont feel comfortable w/o a service contract, YMMV.

My one piece of advise is to just keep up on the maintenance. If things gor wrong, it will be within the first year mostly. There is a high "mortality rate" on r.v. parts , and once you past that initial year, you are typically good.

The other key is, just enjoy it, dont sweat the smaller things or it will consume you! I have had owners with a years time bring theirs in 28 times in one year with maybe a handful of legit issues. These people are the worst and I cant imagine they have any fun.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Blackshirtproud said:


> I am in the RV industry (Warranty Manager 12 yrs) for a good sized dealer. Good Sam sucks!! do not waste your money. If anything I would recommend "Route66" or "Protective / NWAN. However, They really only cover major items like appliances for it to pay off. However some people dont feel comfortable w/o a service contract, YMMV.
> 
> My one piece of advise is to just keep up on the maintenance. If things gor wrong, it will be within the first year mostly. There is a high "mortality rate" on r.v. parts , and once you past that initial year, you are typically good.
> 
> The other key is, just enjoy it, dont sweat the smaller things or it will consume you! I have had owners with a years time bring theirs in 28 times in one year with maybe a handful of legit issues. These people are the worst and I cant imagine they have any fun.


I would like to add from personal experience that the greatest deal you can find isn't so great if the dealership doesn't have a service center to stand behind the warranty work. :?


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@Blackshirtproud Thanks! I'll check those out.

I'm definitely not one of those people. Went to turn the battery power off the first night we got it home, the knob broke the first turn. I went back to Camping World and they gave me another knob from another trailer, it broke too. I ordered a new battery disconnect and replaced the original one myself. It's not worth my time and effort to hook the trailer back up and take it back to the dealer, I'd rather fix it myself unless it's something that's gonna cost a lot of money and still under warranty.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Blackshirtproud said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the RV industry (Warranty Manager 12 yrs) for a good sized dealer. Good Sam sucks!! do not waste your money. If anything I would recommend "Route66" or "Protective / NWAN. However, They really only cover major items like appliances for it to pay off. However some people dont feel comfortable w/o a service contract, YMMV.
> ...


This is *THE* most important thing in rvs. The manufacturer already got their money from the dealer!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> @Alan yeah, I've seen it happen too. But a lot of things could have contributed to that. A lot of people don't hook up their hitch right. Thrown in stormy weather and you're asking for trouble. I've towed heavy loads before, almost every day for work, just nothing this long.
> 
> @Shindoman yeah, it's pretty long. We just went for our first mini trip. I would definitely like a bigger truck but the Titan handled it like a champ. Having the weight distribution hitch set right and the sway bar installed there wasn't much movement. I was doing 70 on the freeway no problem.
> 
> ...


How did the furry child in the carrier enjoy the trip?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Cory I follow several RV'ers on YouTube. This couple has been going all over the US in their travel trailer, and they have a great channel. This video will give you some great ideas for things you might need, like those x-chocks and Anderson leveling blocks. Good things to start with.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye she did pretty good just meowed a lot. She's only 7 months old so she'll get used to it. When we got there she slept for a couple hrs under the fire place 


@Colonel K0rn I've watched a few of their videos. I started watching the Wynns along time ago before they decided to go sailing, I still follow their adventures though. I could drop everything and start sailing around the world tomorrow but my wife not so much :lol: https://www.youtube.com/user/gonewiththewynns


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> @TN Hawkeye she did pretty good just meowed a lot. She's only 7 months old so she'll get used to it. When we got there she slept for a couple hrs under the fire place
> 
> 
> @Colonel K0rn I've watched a few of their videos. I started watching the Wynns along time ago before they decided to go sailing, I still follow their adventures though. I could drop everything and start sailing around the world tomorrow but my wife not so much :lol: https://www.youtube.com/user/gonewiththewynns


Wait... so that's inside your "travel travel"? It looks better than my house. I don't need another reason to dislike you other than your yard. :airquote:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Wait... so that's inside your "travel travel"?


Yeah, but just like my lawn, it looks better in pictures than in person :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Wait... so that's inside your "travel travel"?
> ...


I just need to know where the servants sleep when they aren't makin meals for you and your family.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

What would you suggest for a person looking to get an RV but having no idea where to start or how much to pay. what are the price ranges we are looking at here?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Belgianbillie said:


> What would you suggest for a person looking to get an RV but having no idea where to start or how much to pay. what are the price ranges we are looking at here?


If you have not done so, RENT ONE - AT LEAST A COUPLE TIMES - before you jump "all in." A co-worker and his wife - a couple with a sad track record of impulse buying and erratic decisions - took out a massive loan on a brand new fifth wheel only to find out on their 2nd or 3rd short trip that style of travel and living is not (never will be) their "cup of tea." (I honestly doubt they ever recovered financially from the loss they took on that poorly thought out loan :shock: )

Our closest neighbors are 1-week into a 2-month jaunt in an RV they shelled out in excess of $150k for. It is their second RV and before that they owned and took weeks long, open ocean trips on a 40-ft sailboat. Even with living in a sailboat for weeks at a time they rented several rvs and took first a weekend and then a week long and then a 2- or 3-week trip. All this was over the course of a year.

Only when they were double down d*mn certain that rv'ing and staying at campsites around different regions of the country was something they BOTH really DESIRED did they open their cheque register ...

Also, just like this forum is a priceless and indispensable source of info primarily focused at lawn and turf management , there are forums out there just for rv'ers and fifth wheelers.

Price ranges in rvs aren't that much different from boats and can run from as little as $50K to 100's of thousands - just a matter of how big and advanced one wants to go.

Best o' Success and, Happy Trails! :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not TT owner but I have several friends who own fifth-wheels. They all recommend as big a truck as possible (most have F-350 diesel dully's). If you're in an accident and the state finds your vehicle inadequate for the weight, you'd better be ready for fines and lawsuits. YMMV.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm not TT owner but I have several friends who own fifth-wheels. They all recommend as big a truck as possible (most have F-350 diesel dully's). If you're in an accident and the state finds your vehicle inadequate for the weight, you'd better be ready for fines and lawsuits. YMMV.


A 2500 should be more than enough to pull most bumper pulls. We pull a 30 footer just like op and I went four years pulling it with my 2500 Chevy. Most of our camping trips are a four hour drive with 2.5 hours on a mountain pass. I did just get a 3500 Cummins though, not sure if I am sold on dodge. But the stiffer suspension is nice for having a loaded down trailer.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Deke said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not TT owner but I have several friends who own fifth-wheels. They all recommend as big a truck as possible (most have F-350 diesel dully's). If you're in an accident and the state finds your vehicle inadequate for the weight, you'd better be ready for fines and lawsuits. YMMV.
> ...


It's not just the size of the truck, engine, bumper/gooseneck/etc.

It's the available payload. Plenty of 2500 and F250 trucks that are still undersized, especially once one loads the camper full of crap for a week, a truck bed full of junk and a cab full of people.

While it'll be more than likely capable, it's not quite legal nor safe. Both of which one could argue but get into an accident and an investigation started and you'll quickly find out that the yellow door sticker meant a lot more.

Various trim levels also vary and affect the payload too. My F350 has a few hundred pounds less than 350 XLTs or Lariats because it's got a handful of junk attached to it bringing the payload down.

F250s versus F350 is literally a slightly larger axle, one extra leaf spring and..... a higher rated payload sticker. Everything else is exactly the same.


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

@FATCITY

"It's not just the size of the truck, engine, bumper/gooseneck/etc.

It's the available payload. Plenty of 2500 and F250 trucks that are still undersized, especially once one loads the camper full of crap for a week, a truck bed full of junk and a cab full of people.

While it'll be more than likely capable, it's not quite legal nor safe. Both of which one could argue but get into an accident and an investigation started and you'll quickly find out that the yellow door sticker meant a lot more."

*************************************************************************************************************************

Sage advice from FATCITY. No one wants to put themselves in danger with such a fun item as an RV, BUT, it easy to do by mistake.

Then something bad happens, a wreck with the RV. Now insurance Co's are involved and of course company lawyers.

If there is any miscalculation about the maximum legal ability of the tow vehicle and towed trailer to be safe and you, the owner/driver have miscalculated on the short side, well, "You in a heap a trouble boy!"

Error on the side of too much tow vehicle. You won't regret it on mountain grades and towing in very hot climates.

Been there done that, good luck and wisdom to you.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> > dfw_pilot said:
> ...


I would not argue anything you said. When I said 2500 I am thinking duramax powerstroke and Cummins. It would be a tough but doable feat to find a bumper pull travel trailer that would overload them after it was all packed up. If we start thinking goosenecks and 5th wheels it would be pretty easy to overload I would imagine.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I used to have a 18,000 lb toyhauler that I pulled with a 8000 lb 1 ton dually. I was never comfortable with that. Tail wagging the dog, so to speak. 
Now I pull a 8000 lb enclosed trailer with a 32,000 lb diesel pusher. Hardly even notice the trailer. Always get way more truck than you think you need and you'll be fine. 1/2 tons are a joke for pulling anything more than 8000 lbs. 
they'll tell you they can pull 12k but you won't catch me doing that.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Upgraded my ride yesterday. Turns out the Titan was around 500-600lbs over payload capacity. It was a pretty sketchy trip to SW FL and back with the Titan.


----------



## crazymas0n (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice truck Cory, should be a night and day difference towing. We picked up a Winnebago travel trailer in the spring. Our first year with it has been great, we got out about 6 times, the kids love it. Pretty sad that we have to winterize it soon.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@crazymas0n Nice! We were only able to get out once besides our one night test run. Camping world has had it for 3 weeks now for warranty work. we will probably end up in FL again before we have to winterize it, our daughter really wants to go to Universal.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey guys, back again. For those wanting to buy. Don't worry about the brand of camper, buy the dealership. There are really only three companies that own others. Thor, Winnebago, Jayco. And a small handful of companies making the parts. LCI, Air Excel, Dometic, Arterra. All of theses parts companies are used in all manufacturers. 
How the dealer backs up the consumer is what matters, because the manufacturers build them to last a year. Service contracts will cover main components, not the small stuff. If you can get a deal on a contract, go for it. If you have good cash flow, don't. Buy a floor plan that works for you. That's the most important. Borrow what is easily affordable and what you can comfortably tow. Everything else is easy, have fun and if you buy wisely, you will enjoy it. If it straps you, you will be unhappy.


----------

